

Tell HN: Happy New Year - cubicle67

We're almost an hour into 2009, and I've just got home from an evening on the beach eating fish and chips and watching the fireworks with the kids.<p>Just a quick Happy 2009 to you all, and I hope everything goes well.
======
andr
It's still 2008 here, you insensitive clod :)

~~~
cubicle67
Insensitive clod? I prefer to think of myself as some sort of pioneer, boldly
heading into the future before [most of] the rest of you. If I were to find
things here too terrible, I would have posted warning you all not to follow.

But it's all good. C'mon in, 2009 looks fine.

------
thinkzig
Whoa, a post from the future!

What's 2009 like? Is it awesome? :)

Happy New Year, HN! I hope you all have a healthy and prosperous new year.

------
SingAlong
Wish the same to everyone!!!

Let 2009 be a lot more better for Hackers.

My wishes:

1.) No more terrorist attacks

2.) My next 'real' startup to be fun and successful.

3.) Everyone's good wishes come true :)

P.S: Any different HN colors for New Year like Christmas?

~~~
Eliezer
Wishes? Do those work?

~~~
dmoney
A cricket once told me that when you wish upon a star, your dreams come true.
Hopefully you're not wishing upon a star for these horrible dreams to go away.

------
Anon84
Happy new year. May the new year bring you everything you hope for -- for
yourself, your family and your startup!

------
fabjan
<http://s.naurunappula.com/0/244/425/459232.jpg>

------
ii
Happy New Year HN! Let 2009 be successful for everyone here.

------
patio11
And a big 明けましておめでとう for our Japanese contingent.

[I'm currently incurring RIDICULOUS roaming sending the same via cellphone
from America to Japan... memo to self, next year dump cellphone address book
and then script this. Oh what funny things I do to be socially appropriate :)]

------
th0ma5
happy new year!!! lets try and do some really cool things for 2009

------
rms
I still don't have my flying car... but Happy New Year!

------
thomasswift
HNY HN!

------
est
Happy 2oo9! 新年快乐！

------
nirmal
Happy New Year on the US East Coast!

------
DavidHogan
Happy New Year from Australia!

~~~
cubicle67
Happy New Year from Rockingham (West Aust)

------
jodrellblank
Hacky New Year!

